# hi folks newbiw here



## s1rst (Jun 17, 2008)

hello everybody

just joined, looking to find out some info on the TT'S as looking to get one over the next coming months

any hints and tips appreciated

thanks folks

brian


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the place to be, before buying ask away, you may find the car you want on this site, some really good cars at realistic prices and looked after. 8)


----------



## s1rst (Jun 17, 2008)

cheers mike

i'm still trying to navigate my way around the site

is there a buyers guide anywhere? , so i can pick up what to watch out for?

thanks

Brian


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian

The Sale site, put your ideal TT in the wanted section or look at the bottom of some signatures, some state they are looking to sell. Look at the site everyday, the right car for you will turn up, probably with MODs.

Mike


----------



## s1rst (Jun 17, 2008)

cheers dude


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

